# A few good knife related videos



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell me this guy doesn't have it figured out...





Part 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2014)

I found this one pretty intriguing as well.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty damn cool! Old fashioned sweat equity and barter for a quiet life filled with good food and drink... He's winning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey don't you love the bathtub with fire below it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahhh....the good life of the good ol days.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2014)

He mentioned in order for someone to take it up they have to have the "passion". That's so true with everything if you want to excel at whatever it is. 

_I suppose some people look down on knives because they think automatically think a weapon. But I mean, what do you prepare your food with? A frying pan's a weapon too. _

Man I can't believe he traded that knife for a small box of pig. It must have been one of his 'quickie' knives but I mean, how "quick" can making any knife from scratch be? But, when you live in the bush, you barter for what you need when you need it I guess. 

Going into town and doing a sharpening service from his trunk. Teaching Linden a lifetime craft. _"Even Jesus couldn't fix this one."_  This guy is gold. 

Thoroughly enjoyed those Scott thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2014)

Great videos, i watched them a year ago,, and will probably watch them again. Thats what the government wants us to forget, that we can barter for items, 
not money involved. Wants us addicted to money, and we can live without it.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

